# Sirius Antenna Connector



## dda0002 (Sep 30, 2006)

anyone have any advice on finding a crimp or solder connector for the antenna? The one on my house antenna popped off when unplugging it and I would much rather get a connector than a new antenna.

Thanks!!


----------

